# The first moment you saw your pup ...



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

How was it? I would love to hear stories about your first encounter! :wub:

My Boycie came September 13th 2013  His breeder brought him over and I picked him up the moment I saw him and put him close to my chest and kissed his little nose. We were inseparable from that moment on :wub: I called the breeder about 10 times since I got up at 8 until he brought him around 10 a.m. I just could not wait!!! When I put him down he was just sitting there looking all confused  He was sooo tinyy!! 

He was a little firecracker and so busy smelling everything around and meeting all the house members since he was picked up in Bosnia :thumbsup: 2 weeks later he was brought home to Austria with me and he is sitting behind my chair now as always while I am writing this :HistericalSmiley:

Here are some pictures taken that day :


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh, what a sweet story!
It was love at first sight. Look how cute Boycie is! So tiny!

We met Daisy at her breeder's house in Texas. We had flown all the way across the country to get her. I had searched and searched for a puppy and was so excited to finally meet her. My husband was along to keep me company.
The breeder went in the other room to get her, and all I remember is a little white blur. She ran right past me, straight to my husband.
She loves him so. Still to this day she wags, wags, wags when he just looks at her. And for the next year, she was just a white blur, running, playing, zooming.
Here she is:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, I just love your story. It is so cool you got to travel to meet her. I did come to Bosnia to pick my dog up but your journey is way looonger! It is so sweet to have a little story to accompany such moments. 

My Boycie is like this with my dad, he goes nuts when my dad comes to visit  I think he even likes him more than me lol  

Your Daisy is such a cutie, love her little sweet face :heart:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I flew all the way to NJ (there and back in one day). I met Chris and Manny in the Newark Airport Baggage Claim. It was Boo's first car ride and you can imagine the noise in a busy big airport. He was scared to death. When he went in my arms, he was shaking. I sat down, held him and quietly talked to him. He settled down and from there he his first airplane ride (first class , train, bus and his second car ride all in one day! He was so good. When we got to my SUV, I had lined the back with pee pads so he could pee, but he didn't need that because on the Train ride over to baggage claim, he peed all over me LOL. 

Here he is checking out the airport while we were waiting for our flight.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Each of my stories are different.

Lacie -- had not planned on adding a fluff to my home (still had 2 of my Lhasa Champions) but went to the home of a friend that showed and bred Malts and Lacie was a only puppy from her last litter. I immediately knew that she was my Short Stuff (Lhasa heart fluff) that had come back to me and found me and had to take her home with me. The rest is history -- I still believe that she is the reincarnation of Shorty, and she is still my heart fluff.

Tilly -- she was a puppy mill rescue that was so thin that she would have died within the week if I hadn't rescued her from her horrible situation. I took her home and gave her the food, the love, the attention, etc. that she needed and deserved. Within 3 weeks, she was a completely different fluff. My Vet (who had seen her right after I rescued her) later told me that she had seriously doubted if Tilly would make it. She couldn't believe how quickly Tilly responded to my care. 

Secret -- Bonnie Palmer flew Secret to me in cargo. Secret is a retired champion. I was on pins and needles hoping that everything went OK with her flight. When she arrived, my first thought was "she's soooooooooooooooooooooooo tiny and sooooooooooooooo perfect". She was 8 when I got her.

Breeze -- I met Breeze at Bonnie's house and we immediately connected. I know that Breeze has been with me many times in past lives. I am head over heals in love with her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda was sent to me in cargo, early in the morning, when we got the airport I could hardly contain my excitement, we made it to the cargo area and this is the first thing I saw:wub: everything else was a blur that day.
God gave me the most wonderful gift all wrapped up as a white fluff named Matilda:wub: she is my heart to heart baby, everyday is a blessing to me, from the first kiss in the morning to the last kiss at night:wub:
I have never posted these pictures of us together, the first is Matilda sitting on the file cabinet in cargo, the second is Matilda and I meeting for the first time, kisses from the start, she's my everything


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

*The first time I met Jonas*

I love these stories so much!! My little Jonas was in Lima, and I live in Huaraz 8 hours away. I had just lost my 2 year old baby girl during her spay surgery, my heart was so crushed. A week and many many tears later I decided that the only way I could stand the loss was to get another little baby. I have 6 other bigger dogs which I love with my whole hear but they aren't lap dogs like my little girl was, she was a bishon chihuahua mix. I did a ton of research on different toy breeds and decided that a maltese would be the best fit for us. I found the breeder through the internet and she sent photos of my little boy, I fell in love with the photos. The breeders dad brought my baby to me on the bus. There was a little confusion about which bus he was on. My husband and I went to the bus station at the proper time and watched all the people get off but my baby was nowhere to be found, I was beside myself, I called the breeder and found out that her dad had taken a different bus line. finally we found him and he had a hard sided carrier. The carrier had all the openings covered with newpaper to keep him warm. It was like opening a present. I just couldn't believe how tiny and cute he was, he was one hundred times cuter in person than in the photo.. I picked him up and held him against my heart and the healing began, I still cry at times for my little Jamie but Jonas is the happiest puppy in the world and I can't stay sad when I watch him playing. Then when he snuggles with me the rest of the world seems to fade away and there is only pure joy! Jonas is my shinning light, there can be no darkness when he is with me.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I was heartbroken at the time over the loss of my previous dog and needed another dog to heal my broken heart. I didn't know about reputable breeders so Pipper came from a home (aka backyard) breeder. The lady had 2 puppies, a male and a female. Pipper was the first one I went to and picked up and it was love at first sight. I knew this one was coming home with me. The lady referred to him as the "rascally" little male and she had that right.... he is a little rascal. I loved him from the moment I saw him and I love him even more now. Here he is right after we got home that day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

These stories warm my heart. And I think -- "there must be something wrong with you if you don't love a Maltese at first sight!!!" How could anyone resist these adorable little fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- love the picture of you and Matilda!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So on November 4, 2013 I contacted who was to be our breeder, Selene. She texted me the picture of Tyler (seen below). I immediately showed Tony and said, "oh my God, he's so cute--I love him." I arranged to go meet him the next day. I couldn't sleep that night as I had so much on my mind--excitement, fear, guilt. Trevor had died 8 months prior, so the questions weighing heavy on my mind were: Would he be mad at me? Would he be okay with me giving love to someone else? Could I love again? Could I be a good "mom" with such a broken heart?

We drove the 60 miles to Rancho Cucamonga. I had butterflies the whole way. We talked to Selene for a few minutes and she brought out Tyler and his sisters. I held him and knew right away that I could love and wanted to love this little tiny package that weighed just ounces at 1 month. I held him to my chest and I was smitten. I believe his dad, too, fell in love that very day. We then met Tyler's mother and father. Selene showed us the AKC certificates of his parents and reviewed everything with us. BTW, we fell in love with Selene too--such a sweet lady and helpful. We even hugged when we left. 

We were so excited when we left, we went shopping and started buying the things we'd need for him. Selene was great in the interim. She continued to send pictures of his development and we visited again right before Thanksgiving. Both Tony and I couldn't wait until the day we would bring him home--we definitely had a lot to be thankful for. We brought him home on my Birthday--12/12--the best present I could have gotten, as well as the best Christmas present for us both!

P.S. I looked crappy that day, so I put the picture of Tony and Tyler instead LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- love the picture of you and Matilda!!!


aww thanks Lynn, that was 9 1/2 years ago, seems like yesterday:wub:


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

I went to the breeders house and she brought out two 8 week old females. I died when I saw them both...tiny little fluff balls. I grab them both and cuddled them close to my chest. 

Then i set them both down, one was significantly bigger than the other. I could only pick one because I knew being a recent college grad I could devote all my love to one and give her anything. the little one started rumbling further away, she was curious and lively. So I grabbed the bigger pup and held her... as soon as I did the little one wobbled across the blanket and Into my lap begging to be held over her sister.

That's when I knew that was my little Lily. I reserved her and the wait was killing me till she was 13weeks. Even today littles gets into a panic when I pet another dog or hold another animal. She shoots up and runs over to me for the attention😋


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is Laurel at the breeders. I met her and her two sisters and chose her. I went back a few weeks later and brought her home. She was the first of the four that I have now. She was feisty and funny, and hasn't changed a bit!!!! I live her so!!!



I learned of Dewey's breeder her on SM. I loved the looks of her dogs and enjoyed hearing members here talking about the dogs that they got from Fran. 

Here is a very early picture from the breeder.



Here is Dewey at the airport, with the courier that delivered him to me.



When he first came home



Two of the Loves of my life!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I love these stories but I'm going to have to stop reading this thread and looking at the photos because I'm getting a serious case of puppy fever. That will only lead to divorce court and you all will be the cause! Lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree I love the stories. Pictures are great but the stories are priceless. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan and I were out visiting family in San Diego and his daughter told us about this "special" pet store in their mall....she said they only have "good puppies".

Of course I didn't believe it. :huh: ....but I said sure, I'll take a look, with absolutely no intention of getting a pet store dog! 

....then very unexpectedly it happened....the cutest puppy I ever saw in my life. So tiny, so perfect looking....(NOOOO, this is a pet store)!!! But again I was assured that this store was "different'. 

I asked to hold him. (wrong :w00t The moment he was in my arms he kissed my cheek and snuggled into my neck. now there was a lady standing behind me waiting to hold him. Stan said "NO, we are not leaving without this pup" 

We were flying back to NJ in the morning, so I had to purchase everything right there and then, make an airline reservation for him and an emergency vet appointment for 1st thing in the morning. 

Archie has been my special love since that day just about 11 years ago. But, of course, it wasn't a "special" store....poor Archie has been plagued with health problems his whole life. But he is Special.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since my Daddy had passed away and our old sweet dog Lucky was nearing 15 years of age, I had been begging my husband to let me get a puppy. I was completely uninformed at the time. I'd heard that pet stores and puppy mills existed, but I was clueless as to the importance of that - and I had no desire to learn more. Ignorance is bliss right? Wrong. Anyway, I went to a pet store a few towns away and saw SO many puppies (typical mill base). I picked up Bella and she was completely blowing me off. She was shy, independent and I thought, "I don't know about her". Something in my heart told me there was more to Lady Belle than met the eye and boy was I right! While I was signing the paperwork, she began gently nipping my fingers. By the time we were in the car she was flat out wild LOL!!! She ran around on the puppy pad I'd laid out for her, put it in her mouth and went sound to sleep. I was lost in love with my girl. My husband was over the moon too and our old Lucky dog was the sweetest most gentle big brother she could have ever hoped for. Shortly after we got Bella I started going through her "papers". I noticed the breeder name and decided to google them. One of the worst mills out there. That's when my heart and mind opened up and I'd realized what I'd done. What I'd promoted. What I'd supported. I was devastated and so disappointed in myself. I couldn't look at Bella without apologizing for all she'd been through and all her family had been through. Anyway, I guess my "adoption story" is a bitter sweet one. Yes we have a baby we completely love and yes we grew as responsible humans who now advocate with our every breathes about closing down BYB's, Pet Stores and Mills. Here's a picture of Katie & Lucky (now both at the bridge) and our baby Bella (she used to curl up in my purse all the time - just like in her picture lol).


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Both of mine current fluffs were adults when they came from the rescue. When we got Penny from the BYB ( May of 1998 did not know better) she was so small. She was so scared she ran behind our refrigerator. I quickly moved it and got her out, blocked the hole ( not that big ) and she was fine. She learned we would not hurt her quickly. She also still had worms when she came and was not feeling well. I will try to find pictures later.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

My daughter worked at Petland and had bought a Cavashon. We decided that she needed a play mate. All the puppies we introduced her to dominated her. Finally she brought out a Maltese boy. They bonded immediately. Plus Roux Aubrey was discounted because he had been there for months. Thus my love for Maltese began. A couple of years went by and I went into Petland with my son's ex-girl friend to buy food. She fell in love with a little Shih-Pom. I saw this little Maltese boy with terrible tear stains. I held him and was so in love, but Roux is such a stinker and a very dominate male that I knew Roux would not accept him so I put him back. The ex went home to talk to my son about the little boy she had fallen for. My son said ok that they would go back and get him. I wasn't going to go, but they talked me into it. I had told myself that I would just ignore the Maltese boy. When I walked in Skylar saw me come in, stood up in his cage and was jumping up and down. My heart melted and now Skylar Buddy is my heart dog. And finally Ellie Mae was bought by my daughter that was moving home from the Navy. She bought her from a back yard breeder. I met Ellie Mae in her carrier when my daughter arrived home. I took her out of her carrier and that was it. That sweet little girl latched onto me and has never let go. That was before I really knew anything about puppy mills. I have learned so much since becoming a member here. Now I'm a proud foster mom for AMAR. These little white fluffs have me wrapped around their little paws.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am enjoying this thread so much and I am having the biggest smile of my life right now :heart: Keep those stories coming, this is so much fun :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love this thread too and want to hear more stories and see more pictures.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I Love This Thread!!

My little girl chose me. 

I was helping care for a family friend's animals while she was away. There was a litter of brand new pups which I had the pleasure of caring for. I arrived one day to notice one of the pups was alert, wagging her tiny tail and watching me. I was told this little pup would look for me when I was away and would become very exited when I arrived.


She and I are inseparable now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I will tell you about MiMi. My heart was broken at loosing my precious heart dog, Lily. I never stopped crying. Friday nights were the hardest, maybe because it was a Friday night when I realized Lily was going to go to heaven, or maybe just because Friday nights were always hard. I had been looking at Maltese breeders on the internet, but I was unable to see anything like truth. One night..a Friday night, I just fell on the floor writhing in pain, begging for help to ease my broken heart. I went to the internet and pressed buttons, as if in a trance. Soon, I found Josymir She had an available puppy. My heart was totally enraptured by that silly little girl. We talked. We planned. Josy arranged for a lady to bring her to me. 

It is a long drive from our house to the San Fransisco airport...a long drive. We arrived at baggage claim just as the passengers were arriving. I spotted them on the escalator...at the same time MiMi's nanny spotted me.

I flew to her. I tried so hard to restrain myself to be polite. We sat together and Pamela opened her carrier for my angel to come out. I was breathless. At long last my Marilyn Monroe was there. People were watching. I managed to be polite and express my gratitude, but my head was swimming. There was my puppy. My baby girl. My angel.

It was almost three hours before we were home. I introduced her to Ray and Ru. Then it happened: I picked up my precious puppy, and she nuzzled her face into my neck...and I was in love, at that moment we became one. 

MiMi might very well have a different story to tell you, but that is how it was for me. She put her face into my neck, and I became forever devoted to that puppy. 
I believe in eternal life. I believe in guardian angels. I believe in magic. I believe MiMi came to me as a divine gift. I treasure her, and I love her with all my heart and soul. Sometimes, I still feel a terrible ache when I remember how much I loved my Lily, and how it hurt to loose her. When that happens, I scoop up my MiMi into my arms and cover her with kisses...kisses for my MiMi and kisses for my angel Lily, who helped bring her to me.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave was in a shoe box when I first saw him. I had gone to the breeder's house to look at another cutie she wanted to place. But once I got there I was a little scared because that dog was going to be pretty small. We are clumsy folk here, I wanted a bigger dog. Then she told me she has another male puppy she wants to place (because she had a gorgeous male already from the same breeding) but he was just born. So she brought him out in a shoe box. He looked like a little hamster/rat. She didn't allow me to touch him etc. He just laid there. 

We saw him again after about 6-7 weeks and he was a lot cuter and more interactive then so I'm gonna claim that as the first time I officially met him. He climbed on my husband and started licking his face. The cutest thing is he still does that. Climbs on him the same way, lay down on his chest and kisses him. Only, now he's a lot bigger. 

I don't really remember when I first saw Mieka. Even though I didn't have her as a puppy I'm so glad I watched her grow up through pics and videos Stacy shared here and on her FB.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

When I first met Luck, he wanted nothing to do with me. He was playing with his sister; it was his his Mom and other sister that were jumping all over me. A few days later, I took my mother to meet him; she sat in the living room on the chair, I sat on the floor. The pups including Luck were wrestling all over my lap, his mom kept bring her toy to me to toss, so I had pups jumping all over me, playing fetch with his mom, and his dad jumped into my mother's lap. On the way home, he slept in a basket with a blanket on my mother's lap. When we took him home, I showed him the steps up to the couch and within an hour he was going up and down them. That night, I took him to bed, he crawled up to my pillow, laid down on top of my head and fell asleep. I can still remember his chest was next to my ear and I feel asleep listening to his heart beating.

I love all of your stories.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We had lost our beloved Rocco in December. We were heartbroken. The more I tried to wait, the more I cried. We were getting ready to leave for Cancun in January. I had emailed Always Maltese and said we were leaving the country but would like to talk when we got back. Then the phone rang. It was Alan from Always, and he asked me if I had my laptop close, I did. He had sent me a pic of Riley. But I had to make a fast decision because we were leaving very early the next morning. I couldn't say no to that sweet face, When we returned, a courier, Tiger Allen was to fly him to Little Rock where we would pick him up. The first trip was cancelled due to weather, as well as the second. I was beside myself, but third time was charm. When Tiger came down the escalator with my boy I ran to him and grabbed him. He was frightened, had thrown up on the plane and Tiger had washed his face in the restroom. He was my velcro boy, I didn't even see his little face tip we got in the car. 
Sissy was a different story. I had always wanted a little girl but always got a boy because of the price. Sissy was 11 months old and Jeanne of Spunsilk brought her to Branson, Mo. where we met her. She was perfect. Such a happy girl! She was my 60th birthday present from my husband. I couldn't be happier with her!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I keep coming back to this thread, I smile and tears fill my eyes, we are all so very Blessed to have these perfect little white angel fluffs in our lives:wub: God is blessing us with memories that we will always hold close to our hearts.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, I love these!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I had to say goodbye to my Roxy the day before Mother's Day this year. Heartbroken, I knew I had to have another dog. (Pic of Me & Roxy at the bottom) 

So desperately I started looking for another Maltese and that's when I heard about Alan & Veronica through a friend. They had a female but I knew she would not last long, so I rushed to call them. I received pictures & they made a couple of the cutest videos in their home of Alan playing with Maggie. We watched the videos of her playing on the floor, she was so happy & going 90 mph! She had so much spunk & personality, it was adorable! She was perfect, her looks, her cuteness, her swag & her charming personality by the way she would cuddle up to him. I had the pictures they sent, but seeing her in action is when we really first laid eyes on her & I would say that is when we fell in love & had to have her! I called him immediately & said we want her! 

So one week later, we drove 3 1/2 hours to pick her up. First thing they did was to let us meet and get to know Maggie's mom & dad & all their fluffs! Then they brought Miss Maggie in & put her in my arms! What a tiny doll she was! We put her on the floor to play, she was so excited she would flip over on her back with excitement wanting you to rub her belly! Was just too cute and such a tiny bundle of love! We couldn't wait to get her home! On the car ride home, she just laid curled up in my lap & slept all the way! The car or noises didn't bother her at all! She slept so sound, as if she knew she was safe & happy! Maybe she felt the calmness and happiness we felt too!

Roxy is why I have another Maltese. Maggie is everything and more that I could want! I know she will be our sweet companion who will fill our hearts with love & joy for many, many years, as Roxy did. And I know that Roxy (my sweet Angel always:heart: ) sent Maggie to us! :heart:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

*A tale of two bunnies*

I first met Bunnie while I was at the animal hospital, taking Buddy to an appointment with the eye doctor. They also have an adoption center, and on the way in, I noticed a listing for a Maltese mix named Bunnie.
My heart skipped a beat.
Just about a year earlier, our little Maltese Bunny had died at that very hospital. We had adopted her through a rescue group. She was only with us for three weeks and she died from GME. The hospital had done everything they could for her, but they could not save her. My heart was broken. She had been a puppy mill dog for five years. I felt so awful for her – she finally had her own family and a chance at a happy life with us. But for some reason she couldn’t stay. It was funny, because when I saw Bunny’s picture through the rescue before we adopted her, I had this special feeling that she was supposed to be with our family.
I had that same feeling again with this little Bunnie. I called my husband. I was sure he was going to say “no way” – that we couldn’t possible add another dog. But he didn’t. He even agreed to leave work to meet her. 
While I waited for him, I asked to meet her. She was so tiny and skinny. She had been so matted that they had to shave her. She just snuggled into me. I took her outside for a walk. She was sweet and just wanted to be held. She was only five months old. I am usually a very logical, rational person, but I had that “meant to be” feeling again.
The adoption counselors kept warning me that she was a handful – full of puppy energy. At the time, I remember thinking of course she is – she is a puppy! I had no idea what we were getting ourselves into. She was a little terror from the beginning – biting, screeching, hopping. With lots of love, and lots and lots of training, she has grown into an almost well behaved little troublemaker. She is happy and exuberant and fun to have around and has shown us to take life less seriously. There is always fun around every corner, if you just stop to look for it.
Here she is when we adopted her, and today. And our first little Bunny too – she wasn’t with us long, but I loved her so.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

All I can remember from the exact moment I first saw Milo is that I thought he was so much cuter(and smaller!!) than the pictures I had seen. Two of my most favourite memories ever take place a little later that day though. We were waiting at the airport to bring Milo home to Ireland and I had him in my arms. He had been a bit upset that he was suddenly with these strange people and away from his littermates and the people he knew. But he looked up at me and wagged his little tail! This may not seem like a big deal but it's a moment that I cherish. 
The second was that night after we had landed and were driving home. I couldn't help myself - I took him out of his crate and kept him on my lap most of the way home(I know - dangerous). He was just so tiny. My Mom was driving and she said I was looking at Milo like a new mother looks at their newborn baby lol.


----------

